# Got pesky flies, nasty mosquitos who ya gonna call?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Call Bugbusters - here they are John, Paul, George and Ringo the Bugbusters - they sing, they dance and they gobble bugs. Here's their pre-launch pictures this morning. They're out in the big world now - wish them luck. 

NAB


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well they are real cute though I don't know what they are. Anything that gets rid of bugs is a BIG friend of mine no matter how small they may be.

I remember my next door neighbor had one of those bug zappers. He got the deluxe one - HUGE. Everytime a bug got zapped, it looked like the whole sky was lit up. It was so bad that my mother complained that it kept her awake all night. But I loved it. It meant that it was doing its job in his yard and mine.

But with birds, you can still get the same effect without the other "effects".

I just love birds. They can sometimes be our best friends.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*They're young Starlings*

We found them in their nest in between the grill and the radiator of one of our moving vans at work. They rode 40 miles in the front of the truck B4 anybody noticed they were in there, now they're all grown up and on their way. An adult Starling can et up to 20% of his/her body weight in insects per day - they are insectivours they almost entirely insect diet. My next door neighbor has 3 horses and a cow so these little fellows should have plenty to eat and maybe I won't have to put up with as many pesky horseflies this smmer.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done, Nab & Bug Busters!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIPPEE! The MOUTHS are UP and AWAY, leaping small and tall barns, catching them bugs!  

JUST SUPER, NAB! You did GRRRREAT!  

They look TERRIFIC!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a handsome group you have there! I have a great love for Starlings, they're right up there with pidgies. You have 4 little wonders there, I'm jealous, I lost my baby starling rescue and have always wondered how different our lives would have been if he made it to maturity. Best of luck to your extended family where ever the four winds take them


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are quite adorable.  

Here is wishing them a wonderful life out in the wild.

Thanks for all the supportive care you gave the BUGBUSTERS to enable them to achieve this milestone in their lives!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Yellow Submarine::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

With those names JOHN,GEORGE,PAUL, RINGO I thought you would call them the Beatlebusters.Do they sing THE YELLOW SUBMARINE while at work. HA HA Just great keep up the good work,you sure did a great job with those STARLINGS,Bugbusters THEY ARE STARS. GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

On second thought maybe their song should be "WE ALL RODE IN A YELLOW MOVING VAN" GEORGE


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here's their whole story day 1 to release*










Hope it's not too small to read

NAB


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

they're cute

and I hate bugs so its good they eat them


----------

